# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi to all, newbie here

## Maxxedout

Hi - 
Hubby and I have done basic reno on our own home (painting and tiling) and have started to renovate our rental property but this time it's a big job. Completely gutted the house and doing new kitchen, splitting semi-ensuite into ensuite and main bathroom, new laundry, changing lighting to down lights, painting and new tiles & carpet.  
Biggest scare is how much it's costing for stuff and wondering if we are getting ripped off. $4000 to paint walls, doors, ceiling etc internal. Electrical and plumbing are huge as well  :Frown:  
And the there's all the accessories - kitchen cabinets, sink, d/w, shower base and screen for ensuite, vanities for both ensuite and bathroom....... 
Anyway, looking forward to getting some further information here and chatting to like minded people. 
Cheers, Mr & Mrs Maxxedout

----------


## OBBob

> Hi - 
> Hubby and I have done basic reno on our own home (painting and tiling) and have started to renovate our rental property but this time it's a big job. Completely gutted the house and doing new kitchen, splitting semi-ensuite into ensuite and main bathroom, new laundry, changing lighting to down lights, painting and new tiles & carpet.  
> Biggest scare is how much it's costing for stuff and wondering if we are getting ripped off. $4000 to paint walls, doors, ceiling etc internal. Electrical and plumbing are huge as well  
> And the there's all the accessories - kitchen cabinets, sink, d/w, shower base and screen for ensuite, vanities for both ensuite and bathroom....... 
> Anyway, looking forward to getting some further information here and chatting to like minded people. 
> Cheers, Mr & Mrs Maxxedout

  Welcome. I guess the big challenge with a rental property is over capitalising, it could take some time to recover what you spend.  
Anyway, are you getting multiple quotes for the work you are having done?

----------


## Maxxedout

Yes, the painting quotes all falls within $500 of each other. Hubby said that wasn't too bad as the last one we had done was $3200 with us providing paint.

----------

